# Absoluter frischling



## Lars Pauly (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ich wohne im schönen Saarland und möchte gerne den angel/fischereischein machen um selbst zu angeln und nicht immer nur zuzuschauen leider war ich das letzte mahl noch mit meinem jugendfischereischein unterwegs und nie in einem verein ! Ich habe deshalb leider auch keine direckte bezugsperson zu diesem tehma darum schreibe ich hir und hoffe hilfe zu beckommen betreffend prüfung ablauf anmeldung tehmen der prüfung usw  
mfg Lars Pauly


----------



## Markusnadineleon (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Absoluter frischling*

Hallon Paul also du kannst dich  im angelgeschäft zu einem. Vorbereitungs kurs anmelden. so und dann weist du wann es los geht und dann an den abenden wird die theorie besprochen und was halt in der prüfung auch im praktischen teil vorkommt. und danach musst du dich zur prüfung an melden und dann bekommst du einen termin zugeschickt. und das wars eigendlich schon


----------



## Lars Pauly (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Absoluter frischling*

Ja schönen dank für die schnelle antwort ich werde morgen gleich mal in nen angelladen fahren und mich dort mal umhören !!

Was wird den eigendlich alles so abgefragt in dieser prüfung gibt es bücher die zu denen man mir raten würde oder is es nicht so schwer??


----------



## Borg (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Absoluter frischling*



Lars Pauly schrieb:


> Ja schönen dank für die schnelle antwort ich werde morgen gleich mal in nen angelladen fahren und mich dort mal umhören !!
> 
> Was wird den eigendlich alles so abgefragt in dieser prüfung gibt es bücher die zu denen man mir raten würde oder is es nicht so schwer??



Ich weiss, die Neuen hassen diesen Spruch, aber trotzdem nochmal: Benutze doch einfach mal die Suchfunktion oder durchforste den Thread zur Fischerprüfung Deines Bundeslandes. Dort findest Du garantiert alles, was Du wissen willst .

Nichts für ungut....

Gruß,
Borg


----------

